# how to use beads?



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

i use spawn bottom bouning .sometimes floating how to hook the bead this spring.... thanks


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

flatfish said:


> i use spawn bottom bouning .sometimes floating how to hook the bead this spring.... thanks


Same rig you fish with eggs except with the bead being 1in- 1 1/2in above the hook. Match the hook with the bead size similar to hook with bag size.


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Watch a YouTube video. It's pretty simple. Just need to peg the bead above the hook. The pegging method will be different depending on the type of bead. For example, when I use soft beads I use a seed bead to peg the bead. However, when using a hard bead, I use a clear plastic peg.


----------



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

YouTube taught me how. I watched the XXL Chrome Chasing bead tutorial. Caught fish first time floating. Addicted Fishing also has good tutorials on line for rigging. Three fingers up from the hook, peg the bead. They make pegs I used toothpicks but, can run into problems with them. It was what I had though haha.


----------



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

i didnt know to put it above the hook 3in, thanks


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Be careful with beads. They can be addicting. I like an assortment in ,8,10,12 mm. Matching the right hook size with bead size is super important in helping with hook up to land ratio. I use 2 for 12 mm, 4 for 10 mm and 6 for 8 mm. That way the bead passes through the hook gap. Peg them about 3 finger widths above the hook. In high dirty water don’t be afraid to add a spawn bag with a bead. They’re deadly bottom bounced or float fished….and don’t forget to have extras 


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> Be careful with beads. They can be addicting. I like an assortment in ,8,10,12 mm. Matching the right hook size with bead size is super important in helping with hook up to land ratio. I use 2 for 12 mm, 4 for 10 mm and 6 for 8 mm. That way the bead passes through the hook gap. Peg them about 3 finger widths above the hook. In high dirty water don’t be afraid to add a spawn bag with a bead. They’re deadly bottom bounced or float fished….and don’t forget to have extras
> View attachment 828541
> 
> View attachment 828542
> ...



I like those leader spools and nice collection!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

nighttime said:


> I like those leader spools and nice collection!


Thank you. They’re called Pips Leader Caddy. And they’re super handy. They get you back fishing ASAP. More drifts equal more fish. I have the larger model as well that’s loaded up with pre-rigged beads to save even more time. I just pull the bead down tight to the hook when they’re in storage. It’s a nice system that doesn’t take up much room, doesn’t create memory and the hooks come out of it in literally a second without disturbing the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

adam bomb said:


> Thank you. They’re called Pips Leader Caddy. And they’re super handy. They get you back fishing ASAP. More drifts equal more fish. I have the larger model as well that’s loaded up with pre-rigged beads to save even more time. I just pull the bead down tight to the hook when they’re in storage. It’s a nice system that doesn’t take up much room, doesn’t create memory and the hooks come out of it in literally a second without disturbing the rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That was going to be my questions, memory on the leader. I've never done leaders ahead of time because I don't want them all curly. But those leader caddys look pretty good. Might have to try them.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

jmaddog8807 said:


> That was going to be my questions, memory on the leader. I've never done leaders ahead of time because I don't want them all curly. But those leader caddys look pretty good. Might have to try them.


It’s a hollow wall so to speak so there’s actually no pressure on the line like if you wrapped it around something like a pool noodle. It’s just kinda in there. I’ve been using them about 3 yrs now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

adam bomb said:


> Be careful with beads. They can be addicting. I like an assortment in ,8,10,12 mm. Matching the right hook size with bead size is super important in helping with hook up to land ratio. I use 2 for 12 mm, 4 for 10 mm and 6 for 8 mm. That way the bead passes through the hook gap. Peg them about 3 finger widths above the hook. In high dirty water don’t be afraid to add a spawn bag with a bead. They’re deadly bottom bounced or float fished….and don’t forget to have extras
> View attachment 828541
> 
> View attachment 828542
> ...


Can you buy them caddys already made up and where? Also I don't see any pink beads in the picture? I caught all my fish last week end on pink. Maybe you got those hidden.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

fishgitter said:


> Can you buy them caddys already made up and where? Also I don't see any pink beads in the picture? I caught all my fish last week end on pink. Maybe you got those hidden.


They come empty. I buy mine at Franks Great Outdoors, I’ve got em on Amazon too.

I honestly haven’t ran any pink beads as of late. SlayN Steel OG, Starburst, Chrome Crank and Chum Peach kept me plenty busy with Starburst being the hands down standout in 10 or 12 mm. When the water was really high and dirty the 12 mm bead/bag combo was fire. I had a couple days there where Pink bags were a standout followed by some strong showings with peach. A buddy of mine was grinding them on Chart bags. These fish can keep you on your toes some days. Find what they want and give it to em!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

It’s funny how different colors work on different rivers. We went 5/8 yesterday in very high water conditions (sw river) and all 5 came on pink or chartreuse.


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

I got some time off Mon. and tues. waiting for material to show up for a big service change so I'm thinking on going over to the big M for a couple days. Will be fishing from shore how does it look ? Is it high, low and what color beads are they hitting? , and where is the best spot to hang out? HA HA Just kidding!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

adam bomb said:


> Be careful with beads. They can be addicting. I like an assortment in ,8,10,12 mm. Matching the right hook size with bead size is super important in helping with hook up to land ratio. I use 2 for 12 mm, 4 for 10 mm and 6 for 8 mm. That way the bead passes through the hook gap. Peg them about 3 finger widths above the hook. In high dirty water don’t be afraid to add a spawn bag with a bead. They’re deadly bottom bounced or float fished….and don’t forget to have extras
> View attachment 828541
> 
> View attachment 828542
> ...


Just picked up some of the Pip's leader holders. One for each size. You are a really bad influence.


----------



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

I need to get on that myself. Sadly, both vehicles were in the shop this week. Even a leader holder would hurt the bank now haha


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve said:


> Just picked up some of the Pip's leader holders. One for each size. You are a really bad influence.


I do my best 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

fine tuning the design a little bit, but I’m digging my “beader boards” haha! A 3D printer on top of my CAD knowledge was a dangerous bday present from my girlfriend this year! But, a fun new hobby to compliment the main hobbies!

sized them to sit upright in the exact height/width dimensions as my bag… thickness is right in line with the bead size. For the cubic inch, I can definitely pre rig more on these in the same amount of space.

I love tinkering haha!


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

adam bomb said:


> It’s a hollow wall so to speak so there’s actually no pressure on the line like if you wrapped it around something like a pool noodle. It’s just kinda in there. I’ve been using them about 3 yrs now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I used similar ones off amazon this year, and they worked pretty great. Using them to hold long leaders for the piers now. No line memory. Had multiple pre rigged with beads and split shots. Made retying take seconds from minutes in the winter months. 









Amazon.com: Rig holder Leader feeder Pre-Tied Fishing Leader Dispenser Holds up to 50 Leaders Rotating Fishing Hook storage Closed storage for fly fishing : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: Rig holder Leader feeder Pre-Tied Fishing Leader Dispenser Holds up to 50 Leaders Rotating Fishing Hook storage Closed storage for fly fishing : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

adam bomb said:


> Thank you. They’re called Pips Leader Caddy. And they’re super handy. They get you back fishing ASAP. More drifts equal more fish. I have the larger model as well that’s loaded up with pre-rigged beads to save even more time. I just pull the bead down tight to the hook when they’re in storage. It’s a nice system that doesn’t take up much room, doesn’t create memory and the hooks come out of it in literally a second without disturbing the rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 will those caddy's work with a loop tied on the end for a loop to loop connection? Those are slick.


----------

